# Advice on tuning stupid-low: drop-G?



## russmuller (Nov 11, 2013)

I keep my main 7-string and do most of my writing in a crazy tuning I made up. The lowest 5 strings are tuned G-C-G-D-G, meaning the 3rd (G) and 4th (D) strings are standard and the bottom 3 are dropped.

I have a 4-string Schecter Stiletto Elite (which has a 34" scale) and usually tune that to match strings 6-3 with the top two in standard (C-G-D-G). That way I can play the same as on the 7, I just mirror anything on the low-G an octave up. This seems to work fairly well, but part of me keeps wondering if a bass 5 strings and a longer scale might be able to handle going all the way down to that low-G to mirror all five bottom strings on the 7.

Especially because the top two strings are in standard, I'm thinking about the Dingwall Combustion since it starts at a 34" scale for the high G, but drops down to 37" on the lowest string and might be able to handle going down a major 3rd from B to the low G.

1: Does anyone have any advice or experience to share in regards to dropping a bass below B?

2: With the guitar being so low, is there really any benefit to be had from going so low with the bass also? Or do you think I'm just setting myself up for a nightmare in the low end when I'm mixing?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 11, 2013)

In my experience 37" scale length doesn't handle F# (or lower) as well as expected.

Staying above or below B sounds incredible (A - C range), but beyond that it begins to sound like a shorter scale bass with a low B.

I think it would be a hassle when mixing as the G will sound completely different from the rest of the strings. It will be a lot muddier and a deep tone.
I have my 37" fretless 6 string uptuned from F# to G and it still sounds very flabby and muddy through a lace bass bar and different amps.
Another issue is the string guage. I'm using a .166, which is 3 wrap layers and it makes a strange rattle sound as the layers vibrate against each other.

I leave my combustion in B standard now. It sounds much better as a whole as well as within a mix.
The combustion is your best bet for this application, but I wouldn't get my hopes up that it will sound awesome at that lower tuning.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 11, 2013)

I use an odd low tuning on guitar too (f# b f# b e g c). I already do just about everything possible make my 35" scale 5-string in standard sound extremely clear and with character/flavor _in the mix_. I just stay in standard. Even dropping a half step is a major tone compromise.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 11, 2013)

Nolly tunes his Dingwalls down to F# for a couple of tunes, and also did so on a Warwick. But I'm also pretty sure he's playing on some fat-ass strings as well.

I was playing in drop g sharp on my SR705 playing with Ernie Ball power slinky bass 5 sets. The low notes started losing definition pretty easily on that 34" scale. Here's a sound clip with pretty much newish strings on the bass:

https://soundcloud.com/speculum-speculorum/fat-bass-preset

So I just went out and got a BTB675 on order. I'm planning on keeping with that gauge or going with Circle K strings when it gets here. I'm thinking G# is about as low as I'll ever go on it though. We'll see.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 11, 2013)

IIRC, a "37-scale gives you a natural half-step on a "35-scale - i.e giving you the same tension with any given string gauge a half step lower. I've tried a .145 at A on my "35 BTB - the open A is authoritative, but any fretted note quickly lost that top-end unfortunately.Years later tried tuning down a .120 balanced set to A and had much better tonal consistency from string to string at the expense of the top-end - but the slaptone was absolutely awesome. Don't know what it is about the lower tension and lighter strings that lends itself very well to slapping in terms of tone (and playability).

All strings in question were D'Addarios.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 11, 2013)

That's interesting because Nolly is rocking a .145 on his 35" Temptress and he seems to be rocking it juuuust fine.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2013)

.145 or bigger will be fine, really. It's not impossible. The biggest problem is dialing the tone.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the great responses here, guys. I really appreciate your insights and experiences. I think it's certainly possible to get something usable out of it, but the cost/benefit doesn't seem like it's really worthwhile. Many thanks!


----------



## Espresto (Nov 12, 2013)

I've tuned to drop G for fun on my Dingwall, and on a CK .130 I still managed to get a halfway decent tone. With heavier gauges you'll be fine.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 13, 2013)

Nolly is using strings around 166-170.
If you can get a Dingwall, do, the 37" will help significantly. But in my experience a Circle K 166 or 174 will get good results for G on a 35 or 34" bass. Remember you'll need a top loading bridge, can't use those on string-thru.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 13, 2013)

^ What EE said.
G really isnt that low for 34" or 35", with the right string you can get a good sound from your current bass, try G0 with at least a .158 or thicker gauge from Circle K Strings. You could just buy a single string to try it out.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 14, 2013)

Just thought I'd pop back in here and offer some actual specs on his tempest. Here's the link:

Bass of the Week: Adam &#8220;Nolly&#8221; Getgood&#8217;s G-Spot Basses Temptress


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 14, 2013)

this is my Lace Helix 5 string tuned to drop G with a .150 string at 34" scale:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/Garbageface bass Only.mp3

edit: oh, and it's a super filthy tone. Hope that's okay 

edit-edit: also, here's the full instrumental for context: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/InYourGarbageFace.mp3

and here's a different clip with the same everything, in drop G: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/Bari7 sluggish.mp3


----------



## guitareben (Nov 14, 2013)

This page has some stuff on low tuning... might say something useful ^^ 

Idunno 

http://www.knuckleguitarworks.com/ephemera/index.html


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel like f# is the limit for where a bass will sound great tuned an octave below the guitar. Any lower, and you have to really work for it. Not that it can't be done, it really can, but it gets harder to pull off well.

drop G isn't a problem however.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 15, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> Just thought I'd pop back in here and offer some actual specs on his tempest. Here's the link:
> 
> Bass of the Week: Adam &#8220;Nolly&#8221; Getgood&#8217;s G-Spot Basses Temptress



Pretty sure that's just for B standard though. He has posted picture and comments using much heavier for G# in Periphery on 37". That kinda preference would correspond with a 145 B, and I've not seen him playing the Temptress with Periphery. I get the impression it's his 'normal' bass. I seem to remember him having similar preference to Skip (of Circle K) for tension, who would also suggest around 170.


----------



## Fretless (Nov 15, 2013)

I have never had trouble achieving drop G on my 6 string bass. I use d'addario nickel wound 32-130's. My scale length is only 35 so that may help, and I dunno if having a kahler that I spent like the better part of a week setting up helped at all, but I can go down to F before any of my notes get flubby.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Pretty sure that's just for B standard though. He has posted picture and comments using much heavier for G# in Periphery on 37". That kinda preference would correspond with a 145 B, and I've not seen him playing the Temptress with Periphery. I get the impression it's his 'normal' bass. I seem to remember him having similar preference to Skip (of Circle K) for tension, who would also suggest around 170.



I'm pretty sure he uses it for Periphery for some songs actually, and not in B standard. He definitely has used it on stage for Periphery shows anyway.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 16, 2013)

He's definitely using it for drop a flat.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 20, 2013)

So I was thinking about getting a set of these for Drop G# .150 6 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Balanced or http://circlekstrings.com/store/product2893.html

For my 35" Scale Ibanez 6 String BTB 1406e Premium, but I'm scared I will have to alter the nut. Does anyone know what the typical threshold is for a 6 string bass before I will have to adjust the nut and the tuning pegs. I'd rather not have to do that. 

I play progressive metal so I love that grinding low end tone but I also do a lot of slap bass work ala Atheist. I won't utilize the full range of the G# but I prefer to have it available if need be. Anyone have any recommendations for circle k gauges? Right now I have .135s (I think) on there from the stock strings and that sounds perfect for B Standard but gets a bit muddy on the open G#.


----------



## Lianoroto (Nov 21, 2013)

I have the balanced .158 set for drop A and it feels and sounds marvelous on my Cort A5 34". The lighter strings do have lower tension than I would normally run, but other than that it is great. Would definitely not go for any lighter tension tho. The bump up from .135 really made the low A shine.

Also, I definitely had to do some major alterations to the nut. And without any files it was a pain. But I managed to file the brass nut within 3 hours with one old thick string, a good TV-show, and some patience. The .158 sits like a champ now, almost.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 9, 2013)

A little bit of a bump. I pulled the trigger on some .031-.158 Circle K strings for Drop G#. Dave from equilibrium guitars agreed to give me a full setup so it'll sound perfect! Before and after clips will happen


----------



## Orgalmer (Dec 10, 2013)

I tune to drop E on my 34" Ibanez with a .182 and that's fine. I was amazed at what a simple setup and a bit of love to the bass could do.

I'd opt for a Carvin XB76 or BTB776 for drop E but for now what I have is very workable and sits nicely below the guitar in a mix, it has a lot of growl and the strings don't sound different from each other.

My recommendation for a smaller scale bass would be to get someone to set it up properly so you get the most out of the instrument. Longer scales will give you a marked improvement in tension and consistency in tone but it's not compulsory.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 17, 2013)

So I went to Dave's Shop (Equilibrium Guitars) and this happened... .158 circle K Drop G# set... 















This thing is a BEAST.. 

Edit: sorry for the iffy quality of the photos I was just using my HTC one's camera phone.

Next Time I up my string gauges I'll have to steal some off one of these bad boys:
http://www.igluski.com/images/_i44067819.jpg


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 25, 2013)

as many said, it's quite muddy. That being said, if "half good" (or meh tone) is good enough for you - go for it. Mind that not only the guitar, but the actual gear has A LOT to do in reproducing those super low frequencies (45 - 60hz)
In addition to tone, 140 - 145 and thicker strings tend to lbecome quite not as comfortable as thinner ones. Atleast to me. both picking and fretting hands. 

Just my 2 cents


----------

